# Sodium lactate



## Cactuslily (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi soapers.
I recently formulated a recipe that I found works really well for me in terms of leaving me plenty of time to play. That being said, it takes about 3-4 days for me to get it out of the mold. I'm just not that patient...I know...I'm working on that. However, if I added some sodium lactate to the soap, would I be able to unmold quicker? More importantly however, would this accelerate my trace? If so, I'm defeating  the purpose of my formula in the first place. After 7 batches of soap, I finally have time to work with it. I sure wish I could upload pics for you all to tell me what I'm doing wrong. Even with kind assistance from you, it still isn't working. I think it's my iPad. Will try when I get a computer.


----------



## Obsidian (Feb 9, 2015)

I've never had SL speed trace, I use 1%-2%


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 9, 2015)

I was worried about it in the batch I made this weekend, but the second batch I made that night I left it out, and it traced just as fast, so I think it was my water discount (which I did not realize I was doing, but I know better now).  I also used a 2% of my oil weight.


----------



## Cactuslily (Feb 9, 2015)

What's the differance between sodium lactate and stearic acid. I read stearic acid makes a harder bar as well.


----------



## Obsidian (Feb 9, 2015)

Steric acid is a fatty acid, it will saponify and turn into soap. Sodium lactate is a additive. Steric does make a harder bar but it can also reduce lather, make a harsher bar and it will accelerate trace. You are better off using SL or plain salt. I actually prefer salt at 1 tsp PPO for hardening.


----------



## Cactuslily (Feb 9, 2015)

Is the sodium lactate just added to the water or whatever fluid you are using before adding the lye? I also just got some tussah silk. Is this also just added to the fluid before adding the lye? Then strain into oils?


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 9, 2015)

Cactuslily said:


> Is the sodium lactate just added to the water or whatever fluid you are using before adding the lye? I also just got some tussah silk. Is this also just added to the fluid before adding the lye? Then strain into oils?



SL is added to the lye solution after it has cooled.  

I have only read about silk, but it is also added to the lye solution, tho I am not sure if it needs to wait for the liquid to cool, or if it needs some heat to help it dissolve.


----------



## Obsidian (Feb 9, 2015)

I put the silk in the water before adding the lye so it get get good and wet, seems to help it dissolve faster. I usually add the SL to cooled lye solution but I've also added it directly to the oils.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 9, 2015)

I put my silk in the water before adding the lye.  I use SL at 1-2% and never have a problem unmolding 18-24 hours.  You could also try adding salt to your water and making sure it's dissolved before adding the lye.  It would add some hardness too.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 9, 2015)

I generally add all of my additives like sugar, ca, salt or SL to the water before the lye. But at the amounts that we use of these, I don't think it'll be the end of the world either way. 

When making something like soleseife, however, where the solution is saturated, I think it is more important to watch out for when things are added


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 9, 2015)

I use sodium lactate @ 3% in my batches (the liquid kind in 60% solution), and I add it to my cooled lye solution, although you might be able to add it to hot lye solution, but you may want to confirm that since I'm not 100% sure as I've only ever added it to my cooled solution. For what it's worth, it does cause a very mild heat reaction when I add it to my cooled solution (just warms it up very slightly).

I also use silk in every batch as well. This is how I add mine: I use a pinch-worth ppo. A 'pinch-worth' to me is about 1/4 the size of a normal sterile cotton ball you'd buy at the pharmacy/drug store. Once I have my 'pinch' in hand, I gently fan it out with my fingers until it looks like a wispy cob web. Then I add it to my jug of water to soak for about 15 minutes before I add my lye to the water. Fanning the silk out to a wispy cob-web, along with the heat of the lye reaction in the water, helps tremendously in dissolving the silk in a very timely fashion. Sometimes I get little bits of flotsam and jetsam from the silk that didn't quite dissolve and I usually strain those out. But sometimes I have left them in and all was well,......so you can decide to strain or not according to your own judgment call. 

IrishLass


----------



## Cactuslily (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks to all who replied! Irishlass, does your silk ever turn your solution yellow? I've read on here that it has, though I think it was someone who was using 100% silk ( maybe an acetate?) to their solution. EG, forgive my ignorance, but what is ca? And what is soleseife? I've seen it discussed on the forum, but Im not sure what it is?


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 9, 2015)

Not IrishLass but sometimes my lye mixture will have a bit of a yellow tinge.  Never had it carry over into my finished soap though.  I do mine the same way as her.  Spread it out till it's thin.  Dissolves much easier and completely.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 9, 2015)

Cactuslily said:


> Irishlass, does your silk ever turn your solution yellow? I've read on here that it has, though I think it was someone who was using 100% silk ( maybe an acetate?) to their solution.


 
No-  mine has never turned my solution yellow. I use tussah noil silk fibers that I bought from TheScentWorks a _looong_ time ago (a little goes a long way, for sure!).  


IrishLass


----------

